# Rabbitry Pics



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I love looking at rabbtries and all and there's some good ones on google but how about yours guys'? If you have pics of a rabbit shed (the outside and/or the inside) then post here! We'd love to also see the nice green grass outside as well. I'll try to post a pic as well once I get my camera back from my dad. 



So, let's see those pics!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 6, 2007)

:shock2:Why can we no longer post pictures? I have TONS of pics too post but no way of posting them! 



Help!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 6, 2007)

You can still post pictures, just not as direct attachments. You'll need to upload them to a photo hosting site like Photobucket or Tinypic, then copy and paste the IMG line here.

It's really easy, plus you'll be able to put more than one photo in each post.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok here's my rabbitry: (sorry for the pics being so large! I don't know how to resize them!) 

Well here's the blueprint for our future layout of the rabbitry:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

And one of the rabbitry, looking outside through the double doors

P.s. The blueprint of our future rabbitry was made by my sister on Paint and it's not quite finished yet, either.

Rabbitry:


----------

